# 5303 wont crank



## texairjp (Oct 21, 2013)

My 2008 5303 with 500 hrs on it wont turnover. This happened once before about a week ago and I wiggled the PTO switch and it started but now nothing. The PTO switch may not have been the problem I am now thinking. Checked all the obvious ( I think), in park and no wires hanging that I can see. I have power to the lights and gages but it wont crank.

Any help greatly appreciated

Jamie


----------

